# apparent novice here, nice to meet you



## cherub09 (Aug 17, 2008)

z


----------



## terrib (Aug 17, 2008)

welcome Vickie, glad to have you


----------



## lilacstarflower (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome - you'll definately get lots of feedback here


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey and welcom, Vickie. Glad to have you. I'm sure there's much more improvement than just what you're seeing. ;-)


----------



## Nickie (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello to you, Vickie, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Black_Board (Aug 17, 2008)

hi there!


----------



## cherub09 (Aug 17, 2008)

z


----------



## cherub09 (Aug 17, 2008)

*nevermind, I just read the guidelines*

z


----------



## Gabriel Gray (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome novice.

I mean member, damn.


----------



## JHB (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome! :thumbr:


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board Vickie.


----------



## 333 (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to WF.


----------



## ohdear (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Vickie, it is good that you are already in therapy, cause after spending time here you might need some. Seriously though, I have seen some excellent critiques and if you are willing to learn and grow, there is much that can be done here.
wish you luck


----------



## Shinn (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Damien. (Aug 18, 2008)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there and welcome.


----------

